

Rails i18n TextMate Bundle: myGengo/Google to localize your Rails Yaml Files. - holdupadam
http://www.agileproductions.com/blog_posts/15-Rails-i18n-Internationalization-Textmate-Bundle
Brilliant and easy.
======
robert_mygengo
This is pretty cool...

Basically the bundle works with your yaml file and allows you to order
translation, either by machine, or using myGengo's human translation service.

The guy who created the bundle has pretty much thought of everything. We're
pretty excited by it as it's a great use of our API.

[disclosure — I'm one of the founders of myGengo]

